# Korg Triton VST



## dpasdernick

Wow! 

This synth kind of blew my mind back in the day. I have the Hardware Rack version with a bunch of the expansions and a Korg Karma as well. To me, the Triton sounds really lush and warm as far as the synth sounds. 

I A/B'd the real thing versus the VST and they sound pretty darn close although it seems like the VST is a bit of a resource hog. You wouldn't be able to pick out the hardware versus software in a mix IMHO. 

Between this, the Roland cloud and Arturia I now have every synth I ever dreamed of. Now if I only had some talent... 










KORG Collection 4 for Mac/Win - SOFTWARE INSTRUMENTS | KORG (USA)


Magic synth sounds, authentically re-created by KORG. The Synthesizer Collection for the ages.




www.korg.com


----------



## premjj

There's a free demo version available.


----------



## dpasdernick

premjj said:


> There's a free demo version available.



I've been playing with the demo for hours. It seems very resource hungry but sure brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Replika

Looks great but one problem. I already own the Korg Collection Special Bundle V2 but KORG still wants $150 to get the Triton. What a rip off. I upgraded to V2 when it came out with the Odyssey for $50. I could see $50 maybe (should be free to current owners of V2) but charging $150 when new buyers can get the entire collection for $299 and others can even upgrade from the legacy M1 Le and can get the entire collection for $199 as well. This just stinks. Won't be getting this until they come to there senses....


----------



## Michel Simons

Interesting since I used to have the Korg Triton Le, but maybe a bit steep indeed. Especially the fact that there isn't a difference in price between upgrading from the legacy bundle (which I have) and upgrading from M1 Le.


----------



## EvilDragon

See prices of all 9 EXB boards on eBay these days then compare to the price of the plugin that contains them all...


----------



## premjj

dpasdernick said:


> I've been playing with the demo for hours. It seems very resource hungry but sure brings a smile to my face.



Does the demo have a time limit? I haven't activated mine yet. Just installed.


----------



## EvilDragon

20 mins.


----------



## Michel Simons

EvilDragon said:


> See prices of all 9 EXB boards on eBay these days then compare to the price of the plugin that contains them all...



Fair enough. But let's say I am not in dire need of more soft synths at the moment and can wait for a better discount. And if that isn't going to happen then I will probably survive...barely....


----------



## dpasdernick

Replika said:


> Looks great but one problem. I already own the Korg Collection Special Bundle V2 but KORG still wants $150 to get the Triton. What a rip off. I upgraded to V2 when it came out with the Odyssey for $50. I could see $50 maybe (should be free to current owners of V2) but charging $150 when new buyers can get the entire collection for $299 and others can even upgrade from the legacy M1 Le and can get the entire collection for $199 as well. This just stinks. Won't be getting this until they come to there senses....



I'm in the same boat. I have the original legacy collection and then added the Poly 6. I was told yesterday that there is no upgrade path and that I should just take advantage of the sale going on. Disappointed as well.


----------



## dpasdernick

EvilDragon said:


> See prices of all 9 EXB boards on eBay these days then compare to the price of the plugin that contains them all...



I wonder how this plugin will affect the hardware sales now. I have a Triton Rack with a bunch of expansion boards. I'm betting it is depreciating rapidly.


----------



## Kent

dpasdernick said:


> I wonder how this plugin will affect the hardware sales now. I have a Triton Rack with a bunch of expansion boards. I'm betting it is depreciating rapidly.


I hope so, as I would like to own one myself


----------



## dpasdernick

kmaster said:


> I hope so, as I would like to own one myself



Make me an offer I can't refuse


----------



## EvilDragon

dpasdernick said:


> I wonder how this plugin will affect the hardware sales now. I have a Triton Rack with a bunch of expansion boards. I'm betting it is depreciating rapidly.



Nothing that Korg would worry about, they aren't producing Tritons for ages now, and they don't get a dime from second hand sales... Some people still like the MOSS expansion board for Triton, which the plugin doesn't do at all.


----------



## Sid Francis

Can anyone of you who bought this give me a hint? I Bought it, installed it with the downloaded installer after choosing the location on one of my SSDs, but: it only downloaded a stand alone .dll with 49 MB, no sample content and never asked about the location of my VSTs??? No vsti found or listed by Cubase. I don´t find any installation hints in the net, only "use the installer and follow the instructions...;-( ...very disappointed at the moment, I was excited to play with it...


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

Sid Francis said:


> Can anyone of you who bought this give me a hint? I Bought it, installed it with the downloaded installer after choosing the location on one of my SSDs, but: it only downloaded a stand alone .dll with 49 MB, no sample content and never asked about the location of my VSTs??? No vsti found or listed by Cubase. I don´t find any installation hints in the net, only "use the installer and follow the instructions...;-( ...very disappointed at the moment, I was excited to play with it...


I don't have this synth, but I just stumbled upon this, maybe it helps:
https://support.korguser.net/hc/en-us/articles/360019156151-How-to-install-KORG-Collection-software-


----------



## sostenuto

This does help; THX. @ $299. discounted, still likely to go Keyscape later on, for additional ~ $ 40.


----------



## Sid Francis

Thank you Sostenuto, but this is the usual "Please click on the install.exe." :-(


----------



## EvilDragon

Search your system drive for Triton.dll. Not sure, it asked me for VST path during install...


----------



## creativeforge

I couldn't finish listening to the demos... just irritatingly dull, forgive my French. Unidimensional. Personally, I'd have preferred they went for the Triton Extreme (mind boggled), but eh.

Here's a video of some of the patches which is a better showcase imho.


----------



## EvilDragon

It actually is a Triton Extreme and a bit more in some ways, it has all the EXBs, so it has even more ROM content than TEx (Extreme had a "best of" selection from certain EXBs instead of complete EXBs). The only difference is that there's no MOSS expansion, no tube, no sequencer, that's it. Oh and it has double polyphony (up to 256 voices, from TEx's 120 voices max). Sound-wise it does sound like a Triton for sure. Absolutely breathtakingly beautiful pads and motion sounds.


----------



## creativeforge

EvilDragon said:


> It actually is a Triton Extreme and a bit more in some ways, it has all the EXBs, so it has even more ROM content than TEx (Extreme had a "best of" selection from certain EXBs instead of complete EXBs). The only difference is that there's no MOSS expansion, no tube, no sequencer, that's it. Oh and it has double polyphony (up to 256 voices, from TEx's 120 voices max). Sound-wise it does sound like a Triton for sure. Absolutely breathtakingly beautiful pads and motion sounds.



Thanks Mario! I didn't know that about the Extreme. Watching the second video was redeeming for the patches. The tube could have been something nifty, and the sequencer, I liked how you could dial in a full combi with effects. Unlike the Trinity.


----------



## EvilDragon

Sequencer makes no sense because you run it in a DAW. 

You can add any tube plugin after Triton for much the same effect. The only thing is that in Triton you could route tube through just some parts in Combi, IIRC (will need to check out the manual for that).

Trinity had less FX power, but you could still have a full combi with FX. Just not individual FX for each part. But you can't quite get there even with Triton, because you have a max of 5 insert FX, and one single program can use up all of them... You end up with the same situation in Combi mode then.


----------



## creativeforge

Yes, of course... Just reminiscing...  Because I have a stack of 3.5 floppies filled with musical ideas and tunes here from when I had a Trinity shortly after it came out (1997). But the sequencer on it was really slow, and when I'd go and edit deeper into the music, it was a pain. But I loved working with it. 

The Extreme uses sim cards for saving. I wished there had been a way to transfer some of those songs onto the Extreme with corresponding patches so I could give that music a new life. 

BTW, I noticed a difference between the original Trinity's sounds and those of the V3. I don't understand why, can't explain, but many of them felt "fuller" to me than the V3, or the PLUS. But I can't convince anyone, or I'm just a bit loopy...


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah Trinity and Triton are incompatible, mainly because the filters are actually much more featured in Trinity (Triton is somewhat gimped in this area)... I mean sure you can get in the ballpark, but patches aren't 1:1 transferrable, rather they'd need to be converted manually parameter by parameter and adjusted when necessary.


----------



## sostenuto

Sid Francis said:


> Thank you Sostenuto, but this is the usual "Please click on the install.exe." :-(



Was just pondering (with post) _unecessarily_. 
Your purchase caused me to review Triton and Demo seems in order.
Hope you get sorted.


----------



## Sid Francis

Hey Sostenuto
I mixed things up, the link was not from you but from Manuel, sorry. By the way: things have been solved, a note from evildragon brought me to it. Everything went fine, just a bit different than expected. When they asked me about the installation path I thought they wanted to know where to save the sample content. No! They wanted to know my vst path. When I copied the downloaded Triton.dll to my vst directory I then could load and play the Triton VSTi in Cubase. No mentioning the sample content, no question where to store it :-( They just hided it somewhere on C:// not telling me where and I had no choice NOT to have it on C (what I hate) And it was downloaded in the background in no time obviously because I thought that it could not be there....


----------



## sostenuto

Sid Francis said:


> Hey Sostenuto
> I mixed things up, the link was not from you but from Manuel, sorry. By the way: things have been solved, a note from evildragon brought me to it. Everything went fine, just a bit different than expected. When they asked me about the installation path I thought they wanted to know where to save the sample content. No! They wanted to know my vst path. When I copied the downloaded Triton.dll to my vst directory I then could load and play the Triton VSTi in Cubase. No mentioning the sample content, no question where to store it :-( They just hided it somewhere on C:// not telling me where and I had no choice NOT to have it on C (what I hate) And it was downloaded in the background in no time obviously because I thought that it could not be there....



THX ! Understand mix-up, but info may help should I choose to add Triton. 
Regards


----------



## X-Bassist

Replika said:


> Looks great but one problem. I already own the Korg Collection Special Bundle V2 but KORG still wants $150 to get the Triton. What a rip off. I upgraded to V2 when it came out with the Odyssey for $50. I could see $50 maybe (should be free to current owners of V2) but charging $150 when new buyers can get the entire collection for $299 and others can even upgrade from the legacy M1 Le and can get the entire collection for $199 as well. This just stinks. Won't be getting this until they come to there senses....


My suggestion is to wait. They eventuallly have a big sale where upgrades are $49. Pounce then.


----------



## richardt4520

EvilDragon said:


> It actually is a Triton Extreme and a bit more in some ways, it has all the EXBs, so it has even more ROM content than TEx (Extreme had a "best of" selection from certain EXBs instead of complete EXBs). The only difference is that there's no MOSS expansion, no tube, no sequencer, that's it. Oh and it has double polyphony (up to 256 voices, from TEx's 120 voices max). Sound-wise it does sound like a Triton for sure. Absolutely breathtakingly beautiful pads and motion sounds.



I previously owned a couple of Extremes and bought this because I missed the sound and ease of programming those had. It's as easy to program as an old analog synth to get plenty of dark 90s-modern electronic sounds, to 80s synth pop, even back to 70s prog. They really did nail the sound on this.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

My wallet was hoping I wouldn't, but I love the demo. 

Luckily I can play it as much as I want in 20 minute increments until Korg sells it for a reasonable price.


----------



## richardt4520

After spending some time running through a lot of the patches, I can't praise this thing enough. I always loved the way the Triton Extreme did electronic stuff and this sounds identical. It even contains the same patches I remember. I sold mine a couple of years ago for $600 because the keyboard was taking up extra workspace I needed. It's great to get those sounds back at a fraction of the cost. They really knocked this one out of the park.


----------



## Hans Adamson

Does it have the Triton drum tracks/patterns?


----------



## Mark Schmieder

Wow, I missed this one; maybe my account info is out of date but I could have sworn I updated it recently. I last looked at their website just a few weeks ago while determining that the Gadget collection isn't needed at my end due to having all the KLC stuff.

Truth be told, I preferred (and owned) the predecessor to the Triton (the Trinity), alongside the Z1 (which also had an expansion board version), due to the filters. Still, worth a look.


----------



## galactic orange

Replika said:


> Looks great but one problem. I already own the Korg Collection Special Bundle V2 but KORG still wants $150 to get the Triton. What a rip off. I upgraded to V2 when it came out with the Odyssey for $50. I could see $50 maybe (should be free to current owners of V2) but charging $150 when new buyers can get the entire collection for $299 and others can even upgrade from the legacy M1 Le and can get the entire collection for $199 as well. This just stinks. Won't be getting this until they come to there senses....


Long time original KORG Collection user here (never upgraded to ARP Odyssey). Looking at the prices, KORG doesn’t seem to offer me a compelling reason to upgrade over someone who only owns M1 Le.

KORG Collection - Special Bundle V2 price for Special Bundle users: $149

For M1 Le users: $199 during the sale period

For original KORG Collection users: $199 with no discount during the sale

So I look at this and wow, no advantage for owning the whole collection vs. M1 Le? (other than being able to upgrade for $199 in perpetuity, apparently). Hard pass until I qualify for a sale price. It’s too bad. I’m a fan of romplers but never owned a Triton, and I was looking forward to upgrading and exploring when I saw the new release. Instead, I’ll be giving my money to UVI to upgrade to Vintage Vault 3 which looks like a better deal.


----------



## X-Bassist

galactic orange said:


> Long time original KORG Collection user here (never upgraded to ARP Odyssey). Looking at the prices, KORG doesn’t seem to offer me a compelling reason to upgrade over someone who only owns M1 Le.
> 
> KORG Collection - Special Bundle V2 price for Special Bundle users: $149
> 
> For M1 Le users: $199 during the sale period
> 
> For original KORG Collection users: $199 with no discount during the sale
> 
> So I look at this and wow, no advantage for owning the whole collection vs. M1 Le? (other than being able to upgrade for $199 in perpetuity, apparently). Hard pass until I qualify for a sale price. It’s too bad. I’m a fan of romplers but never owned a Triton, and I was looking forward to upgrading and exploring when I saw the new release. Instead, I’ll be giving my money to UVI to upgrade to Vintage Vault 3 which looks like a better deal.


They do eventually do a deep discount on upgrades, that's how I got to the full collection. The orginal M1 was on sale for $49, then a year later the 5 or 6 piece collection (including Wavestation) was $49. So my bet is the current upgrade will eventually go for... you guessed it... $49. Perhaps this summer? I would wait for sure.


----------



## galactic orange

Thanks, I'll wait. I've got plenty of other synths to keep me busy until then. You got a great deal on the 6-piece collection! A little off topic, but the Wavestate has gotten me excited to buy a hardware synth for the first time in a long time so I might even pick that up before this collection.


----------



## tomosane

Can anyone who bought this VST comment on how painful/intrusive the licensing/activation process is? I am very interested in this instrument, but I don't previously own any Korg VSTs, and honestly, I'm kind of wary of new software ecosystems where you need to install yet another gigantic installation/activation tool and possibly run a risk of losing access to the plugins altogether in the event that your laptop fails, say... Also, how HiDPI-friendly is the GUI?


----------



## EvilDragon

It's not intrusive at all. You install Korg Software Pass, it handles everything on its own. Nothing dangling in the back processes or anything as far as I can see.

Triton is the only Korg plugin that has scalable GUI, it has 6 different GUI sizes.


----------



## Sid Francis

Easy to install, the installer does everything on his own. Which was my problem. When you are asked, where you want to install it the installer wants to know you VST path. The content is stored in a given path by KORG.


----------



## Mark Schmieder

I finally listened to the audio demos just now at the Korg site. And though I preferred the filters in the Trinity to those in the Triton -- just as I liked my CS6x better than the MOTIF for the same reason -- I had forgotten that I was rather fond of the pads in the Triton, so I will probably eventually do the upgrade for those alone. And it will not surprise me if the Z1 is coming (we used a LOT of that synth on two of my dormant synth-pop band's three albums).


----------



## EvilDragon

I really don't think Z1 will be coming. Korg never did anything else with its DSP after Z1 or Prophecy, themselves both offshoots from OASYS PCI project, which got shelved. Instead you got MS-2000, then MicroKorg and Radias...


----------



## Mark Schmieder

Good to know, and I had a feeling that was the trajectory of OASYS, from what little my friends at Korg could tell me at the time without violating confidentiality (one of my bandmates was a Korg USA engineer at the time, and I knew two of their other USA staff quite well, both of whom have moved on since that time).

I owned the MS2K (and later the MS2KB) and the RADIAS for a while, and actually preferred the DWG's and even the more granular Vocoder of the MS2K to the RADIAS. Although I wasn't around for the original Mono/Poly hardware, I was able to do a really close job of programming custom patches for the software version, that matched my favourite MS2K patches, and so I sold the MS2K at that point.

I forget what annoyed me about the Prophecy and the Z1 hardware and interface, but once the albums were done, I felt no need to keep them as I was using Yamaha MOTIF with plug-in boards for the live gigs.

We used the SY77 and the Trinity quite a bit as well. The thing I never liked about the Triton were its "natural" sounds -- especially the brass, for which it was famous but which made me cringe. But looking at a VI for production work is a different story from buying a ROMpler for bread and butter sounds at a gig; it allows us to focus on what the instrument did best, such as the Roland D-50 for evolving textures and the Korg Triton for pads.


----------



## 2chris

The Korg Triton has been fun to play with. I never owned one, so it's a nice trip down memory lane playing with it at the music store as kid. It really only shines with heavy processing IMO, and it layers up nicely. I find many of the "bread and butter" sounds are too weak now to use unless you're after that late 90's aesthetic, but the pads and textures sounds are great.

I wish Korg would come out with a new synth and deploy it as a VSTi. Give us a modern day rompler with a select group of excellent sounds, and an arp that builds upon the Karma/Oasis/etc that is noteworthy.


----------



## synthos

dpasdernick said:


> Wow!
> 
> This synth kind of blew my mind back in the day. I have the Hardware Rack version with a bunch of the expansions and a Korg Karma as well. To me, the Triton sounds really lush and warm as far as the synth sounds.
> 
> I A/B'd the real thing versus the VST and they sound pretty darn close although it seems like the VST is a bit of a resource hog. You wouldn't be able to pick out the hardware versus software in a mix IMHO.
> 
> Between this, the Roland cloud and Arturia I now have every synth I ever dreamed of. Now if I only had some talent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KORG Collection 4 for Mac/Win - SOFTWARE INSTRUMENTS | KORG (USA)
> 
> 
> Magic synth sounds, authentically re-created by KORG. The Synthesizer Collection for the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.korg.com





dpasdernick said:


> Wow!
> 
> This synth kind of blew my mind back in the day. I have the Hardware Rack version with a bunch of the expansions and a Korg Karma as well. To me, the Triton sounds really lush and warm as far as the synth sounds.
> 
> I A/B'd the real thing versus the VST and they sound pretty darn close although it seems like the VST is a bit of a resource hog. You wouldn't be able to pick out the hardware versus software in a mix IMHO.
> 
> Between this, the Roland cloud and Arturia I now have every synth I ever dreamed of. Now if I only had some talent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KORG Collection 4 for Mac/Win - SOFTWARE INSTRUMENTS | KORG (USA)
> 
> 
> Magic synth sounds, authentically re-created by KORG. The Synthesizer Collection for the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.korg.com



Hello
I´m new here and...I also have a Triton-rack without expansions, (Karma was once my desire but I couldn't´t afford it then) and I also found this VST which unfortunately doesn't´t work properly in Cubase but it does indeed work perfect in Logic Pro X - anyone? Synthos


----------



## lastmessiah

2chris said:


> I wish Korg would come out with a new synth and deploy it as a VSTi. Give us a modern day rompler with a select group of excellent sounds, and an arp that builds upon the Karma/Oasis/etc that is noteworthy.



+1. 

They've proven they can recreate all of their legacy stuff in software, so why not develop something contemporary and forward-thinking. The Wavestate is a step in the right direction, but I'm hesitant to drop $800 on what is essentially a computer in a rather dated hardware interface.


----------



## richardt4520

dpasdernick said:


> I've been playing with the demo for hours. It seems very resource hungry but sure brings a smile to my face.


Did the same for me! I've bought and sold a few Extremes. I have no desire to buy another now.


----------



## chimuelo

dpasdernick said:


> Wow!
> 
> This synth kind of blew my mind back in the day. I have the Hardware Rack version with a bunch of the expansions and a Korg Karma as well. To me, the Triton sounds really lush and warm as far as the synth sounds.
> 
> I A/B'd the real thing versus the VST and they sound pretty darn close although it seems like the VST is a bit of a resource hog. You wouldn't be able to pick out the hardware versus software in a mix IMHO.
> 
> Between this, the Roland cloud and Arturia I now have every synth I ever dreamed of. Now if I only had some talent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KORG Collection 4 for Mac/Win - SOFTWARE INSTRUMENTS | KORG (USA)
> 
> 
> Magic synth sounds, authentically re-created by KORG. The Synthesizer Collection for the ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.korg.com



Says the man who designed that awesome giant CES Booth that wowed 1000’s.....


----------



## dpasdernick

chimuelo said:


> Says the man who designed that awesome giant CES Booth that wowed 1000’s.....



I love you man! Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## bvaughn0402

Does anyone know if this app can import presets like this one? https://www.synthonia.com/marketpla...triton-le-tr-lead-ultimate-leads-mkiii-detail


----------



## EvilDragon

No.


----------



## bvaughn0402

EvilDragon said:


> No.



DANG! :(

Do you think there is a possibility of getting a Triton editor app (if it exists) and opening up these presets ... then manually transferring them over?

I pulled up a "recipe" of a sound back 10 or 15 years ago, and seemed I could follow all of the parameter options listed in the VST version. So seems if I could see their programming choices I could just manually move them over.

Thoughts?


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah you could certainly transfer the patches over manually one by one if you get them to open in a computer editor. Would take a shitload of time tho.


----------



## bvaughn0402

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah you could certainly transfer the patches over manually one by one if you get them to open in a computer editor. Would take a shitload of time tho.



Thanks ... now to find an editor that can open these up (without the Triton hardware) ...

I did write Korg about this. Wonder how easy it would be to add in the ability to import presets. Would seem to expand their offering quite a bit.


----------



## EvilDragon

It might not be straightforward considering that Triton patches (.pcg files) could also contain user samples (IIRC), which the plugin doesn't support. Also there's the MOSS expansion board that the plugin doesn't have.


----------



## bvaughn0402

EvilDragon said:


> It might not be straightforward considering that Triton patches (.pcg files) could also contain user samples (IIRC), which the plugin doesn't support. Also there's the MOSS expansion board that the plugin doesn't have.



Point well taken!

I wonder why they didn't include the MOSS expansion into this? Do you think that was too difficult? Something they might add to the app?


----------



## Wes Antczak

bvaughn0402 said:


> Point well taken!
> 
> I wonder why they didn't include the MOSS expansion into this? Do you think that was too difficult? Something they might add to the app?



I should think that would be do-able on today's systems. If anything, I would guess that would be a separate plugin. Like maybe a Z1 plugin, which would be very cool, imo.

I'm sure you are aware of this already, but it not, you can also check out the synths from Applied Acoustics Systems.


----------



## Studio E

I downloaded the demo this past weekend and played around with it. I'm actually really impressed with it as a nice inspirational tool full of presets. Sort of like an Omnisphere alternative, of course not nearly so vast, but still, some great idea-starters


----------



## EvilDragon

I think the story goes that MOSS source code is not very well documented so Korg never really went back to it after they basically went to square one on their virtual analog tech with MS-2000/Microkorg etc.

I wouldn't expect any MOSS-related product to ever come out from Korg, software or hardware.


----------



## Hans Adamson

Does the Triton VST include the drum grooves from the hardware version?


----------



## bvaughn0402

One of the companies selling presets (from the olden days) emailed to tell me they were porting over their presets from "Triton to Triton VST" ... but in 30-50 days. So I still might look into an editor ... but would be interested to see how they do with this.


----------



## EvilDragon

Hans Adamson said:


> Does the Triton VST include the drum grooves from the hardware version?



You mean the Drum Track feature? No.


----------



## Wes Antczak

That's a shame about no virtual Z1 coming. I actually still have my hardware Z1, as well as MS2000 and Radias racks, although they have been stored away until recently. I never got around to selling them because it didn't seem worth doing so given how much I may have gotten for them. So at the time I thought I should hold on to them for now and possibly sell later.

In retrospect, I am glad that I kept them. The Z1 and especially the MS2000 have a certain grit to them in comparison to slicker software alternatives that make them very attractive. Also, especially with the MS and the Radias, it's much more fun and intuitive working with them as opposed to virtual alternatives.


----------



## muziksculp

I wish they did a VST for their older *Trinity* instead of the Triton, I used to have their Trinity Rack.. Long time ago, it had some wonderful sounds. I'm not too fond of the Triton sounds.


----------



## Mark Schmieder

Yep, I agree 100% on Trinity vs. Triton sounds. Similarly with Yamaha CS6 vs. MOTIF. In both cases, the filters were significantly changed, and not as analog-sounding. Both companies rectified that years later with newer models. My recollection is that Peter Kirscher of Easy Sounds did the "good" filters, but didn't do the colder/harsher ones in Triton and MOTIF.


----------



## Kingell

Sid Francis said:


> Can anyone of you who bought this give me a hint? I Bought it, installed it with the downloaded installer after choosing the location on one of my SSDs, but: it only downloaded a stand alone .dll with 49 MB, no sample content and never asked about the location of my VSTs??? No vsti found or listed by Cubase. I don´t find any installation hints in the net, only "use the installer and follow the instructions...;-( ...very disappointed at the moment, I was excited to play with it...


Hi
I spent ages trying to find the download. If you follow the instructions on their website you end up seeing a yellow bar going across as it downloads then.................. very annoying. I wrote to them and they told me to do what I had already done. Eventually I did a search of my drive C and found a zip file. I can't remember whether I searched with Triton or Korg. I copied it to another folder, unzipped and bingo! I have found lots of info on how to use it and I'm attaching files. I hope this helps. Regards


----------



## Kingell

I forgot to say I moved the dll to a different location so that Samplitude Pro X4 could find it. It takes abit of setting up but I finally got it working. Try moving the dll and when you manage to load it check and alter settings. Good luck. 20 mins or £200 - can't make my mind up yet.Have a look here: https://community.samplitude.com/topic/53452-korg-triton-vst/?tab=comments#comment-298745


----------



## creativeforge

Mark Schmieder said:


> Yep, I agree 100% on Trinity vs. Triton sounds. Similarly with Yamaha CS6 vs. MOTIF. In both cases, the filters were significantly changed, and not as analog-sounding. Both companies rectified that years later with newer models. My recollection is that Peter Kirscher(?) of easy Sounds did the "good" filters, but didn't do the colder/harsher ones in Triton and MOTIF.



I have been noticing a shift in sound depth and richness between even the original Trinity (which I had a client purchase for his projects in 1997), and the next generation of Trinitys, the V3. None of my zillions floppies projects rendered the same way and I found it frustrating. There was something incredibly "alive" in the Trinity's sounds, imho.


----------



## Kingell

Has anyone noticed that commands to the control knobs in Triton VST are backwards? Increase in numbers decreases effects - completely different from Roland and Yamaha. Is this a Korg programming error or is there a way around it please?

Also I DO wish that Korg would bring out a user manual and parameter manual for the VST instead of bodging keyboard and rack manuals.

For instance what should I send to switch between PROG and COMBI? I've found a few that don't work in the VST.


----------



## EvilDragon

I don't think you can switch between Prog and Combi in the plugin. It doesn't seem to respond to sysex.

As for the control knobs (I assume you mean the 4 assignable knobs in top left), they seem to work just fine here. Loaded a combi, knob 4 is usually reverb amount. Works as you'd expect here.


----------



## Kingell

Thanks for taking the time to reply. Volume and expression work in reverse. Have a look at the attachment. It works fine with Roland and Yamaha. Pan works OK. I didn't assign reverb - I'll have a look.
Any ideas please?


----------



## EvilDragon

Ah you're talking about actual MIDI CCs. Will check that out.


----------



## EvilDragon

OK checked it out here. This works as expected in Reaper:


----------



## Kingell

Hi
I'm not familiar with Reaper (although I do have it on my PC). I use a very old Yamaha programme XGworks which works OK with Roland and Yamaha gear. This is the MIDI list attached for one instrument - only expression (works inverted with Korg Triton - OK with Roland & Yamaha).


----------

